# what i learned about d*



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

well....i just had to find out more......
i have been a loyal e* customer for many years..... & i just totally enjoy my dish! recently i had to move to the dfw area. i do still have my home with e* in fla, but now i am staying with relatives. they have d* so now i am able to see the difference. they have a nice 50" panasonic hdtv. as far as programming goes....i do like e* however.. i am just wild about the chiller channel on d*. they show the horror shows from the 70s-80s and i find myself watching it at every day for several hours. i also enjoy tv1, which has shows from the 70s....up to some recently cancelled ones. the hd does look fine... but i find that the 622 was just a more enjoyable reciever than the one from d* . i also enjoy watching a local channel from dallas d52. they show old perry mason, mission impossible, hawaii 5-0, etc. i just love those shows. tvland used to show some of them... but for some reason stopped. i even watched logo!! i have been trying to get e* to show this channel. it may not be for everyone.. but at least we should have a choice... i'm not into much sports... so i couldnt tell u much...but i do know there is much more offered on d*. i don't hate on any company. but i wish that the playing fields were more equal sometimes (with the sports). exclusive contracts tend to be so unfair. lets just offer it to everyone.... but then ....thats my take:grin:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

cool...is tv1 or chiller in HD?


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

neither is in hd.......but i'm loving both!! i still wish e* would pick up those stations.. 
hd is great.....but i can wait for 2009........just give me chiller & tv1, e!!!* 
oh yeah.......its so cold here in ft worth!! i miss sofla!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Why not sports?

I just don't get those [Americans] who aren't into sports. To me, that just not American...because all Americans [should] love the face off of two parties in a competition to see who's the best at it in any given day.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I could care less about sports and see no redeeming value what so ever in the games. Just a bunch of overgrown kids playing a kid game and getting obscene amounts of money to do it. But to each his own.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Cocoatreat said:


> neither is in hd.......but i'm loving both!! i still wish e* would pick up those stations..
> hd is great.....but i can wait for 2009........just give me chiller & tv1, e!!!*
> oh yeah.......its so cold here in ft worth!! i miss sofla!


2009 does not guarantee HD... just digitally encoded source transmissions.


----------

